# Alerón movil



## capculata (Nov 3, 2006)

hola a todos. 
Mi nombre es vicente y soy de valencia. 
el tema es que buscando por la red me he encontrado con vuestra pagina y aleluya alguien que me puede ayudar. 
el tema es el siguiente: 
me quiero hacer un alerón para el coche que suba cuando meta cuarta ,se mantenga ahí hasta en quita y luego cuando ponga tercera baje a su posición inicial. 

planteamiento 

he comprado 4 servos XPOWER S9350 y quiero poner 2 ,uno en cada brazo que haga subir el alerón. Como llevan 3 cables no se como hacer que se accionen. El rojo y el negro se para que valen pero el blanco no (me dijeron que es para hacer que se mueva el servo pero no se como). Que necesito y como lo hago, tengo el alerón, tengo los servos, tengo el planteamiento pero no se como hacerlo. 

me podéis ayudar?
gracias


----------



## angelito30 (Nov 4, 2006)

A mi modo de ver esto tendras que hacerlo de tal manera que el aleron suba o baje cuando aceleres mas o menos, no se si me explico, por ejemplo que a partir de 110 km/h el aleron suba, y por debajo de esa velocidad baje, aprovechando los propios sensores de velocidad del coche. En cuanto al conexionado voy a ver si encuentro algo por ahi y te lo posteo.

Saludos


----------



## angelito30 (Nov 4, 2006)

echa un ojillo por aqui que explica muy bien como funciona ese tipo de servo.

http://electronica.eia.edu.co/Proye...oris Gomez - Laura Ceballos/ELSERVOMOTOR1.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Electricista (Nov 17, 2006)

Te sugiero que el Aleron lo hagas funcionar dependiendo de la velocidad del viento generado por la velocidad del carro, el cual seria se posecionaria (aleron) en fuunción de le velocidad en que te encuentres..

Hay que tener en cuenta que el aleron cambia la aerodinamica generado una adecion mayor hacia la pista..

Pienso que seria mejor que este dependa ó del velocimertro(KM/H), aunque pienso que lo ideal deveria depender de un sensor de velocidad del viento(anemometro)..ok


----------



## Aristides (Nov 17, 2006)

En este libro (PDF), te explica como funciona el servo y como manejarlo con un microcontrolador:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf


----------



## capculata (Nov 17, 2006)

aristides una pregunta .

Eres de valencia?


----------



## Aristides (Nov 17, 2006)

Soy de Mar del Plata, Argentina.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 17, 2006)

*Capculata* Veo que quieres hacer esto con fines ptracticos. utilizar el aleron para lo que fue diseñado.
lamento decirte que 110Km/h el viento tiene que generar un considerable peso desendente y veo los este tipo de servos un poco fragil en cuestion
Saludos


----------



## capculata (Nov 17, 2006)

he comprado 4.
tenia pensado ponerle 2, uno a cada lado pero viendo lo que me dices (tampoco habia caido en la fuerza que ejerce el viento sobre el aleron )tengo pensado ponerle los 4.
os pongo un dibujo de lo que quiero hacer.

http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aleronxp0.png

copiar el enlace y pegarlo en la barra direccion 
y como dicen ......querer es poder.....


espero que podais ayudarme ya que no solo voy a hacer el aleron sino que tambien tengo pensado hacer todos los bajos de mi coche.
el dia que lo termine os pondre un video

gracias


----------



## Aristides (Nov 17, 2006)

Si solamente te hacen falta dos posiciones, podrías utilizar los servos levanta ventanillas.


----------



## Sienar (Dic 20, 2006)

¿Por qué no utilizas otros servos y les acoplas un tornillo sinfin? Sería más fácil mover el alerón.

Y para tomar la señal de velocidad, el tacómetro, un anemómetro, o... ¿por qué no? Una sonda Pitot, como los aviones.


----------



## franch1980 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bueno y una cosa. en lugar de poner los servos para que estos levanten el aleron, con lo que conllevaria que el peso que meteria el aire para sujetar el coche a la carretera, pasaria todo por ahi. En lugar de eso, pq no dejas fija la parte trasera del aleron, sujeta con una especie de visagra o algo que aga las funciones de esta. y simplemente los servos en la parte delantera, haciendo que el aleron baje y apolle sobre un tope que le pongas. de esta forma apollaras en firme cuando el viento sople fuerte con mayor velocidad, y cuando vayas a menos, sera suficiente con la fuerza que puedan ejercer los mismos servos contra el viento.
Otra opcion que ya se me abia ocurrido a mi, pensando es este mismo tipo de invento, seria lo mismo, pero con muelles. Osea que poner muelles en la parte delantera de la misma forma que e comentado, y calculando la fuerza de esos muelles, conseguir que el viento los unda segun la fuerza que este lleve. y vaya inclinando el aleron.


----------

